# Toilet Wax Seal Extension



## CallMeVilla (Mar 25, 2012)

Just remodeled the bathroom by adding Hardie backer (1/2") and travertine (1/2") with thinset for each.  This resulted in a 1 1/4" build up for the floor level.

In re-installing the toilet, I discovered there was no wax seal available to handle the raised floor.  NO, I do not want to raise the toilet flange (it is glued and screwed anyway).

So, the solution proposed as a thick wax ring with plastic extention on the flange and a typical wax ring on the toilet, then reinstall the toilet "hoping" the two rings would compress accurately.

Seems to me that with all the remodelers adding travertine floors in bathrooms, someone would have a better solution such as an ABS ring (1/4") which could be added to the flange and the toilet to help make up the difference.

Solution?  Ideas?  Parts sources??


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Use a big wax ring with a horn. Then install a thin wax ring on top of the bigger wax ring. The thiner wax don't use  a horn. If you need move install 2 bigger wax rings.  One with a horn other no horn.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe I was not clear.  What you proposed is exactly what I did.  My problem is the larger wax ring with the horn may not extend above the floor line.  The smaller, "regular" wax ring on the toilet may not extend below the bottom line of the toilet.

What I was wondering was if there is a 1/4" thick ABS "doughnut" that could be placed on the toilet flange before dropping the larger wax ring onto the flange.  This idea makes sense to me.  Similarly, a "doughnut" on the underside of the toilet would provide a 1/4" spacer  . . .

Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 25, 2012)

Just found this comment on another thread  . . . It might be the answer:

_*There are a lot of opinons about this. 

For 36 years, I have used two wax rings. 
One with a horn, layed on top of a wax ring without the horn. 

We install hundreds of toilets a year, and sell hundreds. 
We offer a one year warranty on our work. 

That's what we do, and also our customers that can follow instructions. 

You can also look at the Fluidmaster waxless seal. 
Those work nice too. 

I'm not a fan of adding spacers. 
Unless they are sealed, it's just another place to leak. *_


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hack! If you want a garbage job use your two wax rings.  If you want it done right raise the closest collar. Just don't complain when your toilet leaks from the wax rings!


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Puddlesx5 said:
			
		

> Hack! If you want a garbage job use your two wax rings.  If you want it done right raise the closest collar. Just don't complain when your toilet leaks from the wax rings!



It you no what you are doing. You can install 2 wax ring and they won't leak. Sometimes you can't move the flange up. If it in concrete that a lot of work. Maybe you a hack and don't no what you are doing.


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Apr 10, 2012)

Doing the correct thing isn't always easy. If you don't take pride in doing the job right by all means use two wax rings . I fix homeowner/Hack contractors screw ups just the same. They both fail.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually, I did use the two wax rings as "whatitis" suggested.  Worked just fine.  The collar was attached to the OSB subfloor.  How would you have raised it to eliminate the need for a 2nd wax ring  . . . most horns are a little short.  Just askin' since the job is long since done.  :0)


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2012)

Calling people hacks dosn,t really promote better practice.
1 From below cut the pipe off and re-do at the correct height
2 With cast iron you can buy a pvc flange with a rubber seal that fits inside
3 ABS pipe can be cut from above with a dremel and add extra long flange
If we wait long enough the ceiling below will need repairs anyway.


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree nealtw I was wrong to do a call out like that . Having said that if someone is giving advice posing as a "professional" in the trade and says a clearly novice thing to do what else can you say?  But I do wish I chose a different way to go about it.    

      When raising the flange up structure has to be added under the new collar to ensure the flange is solid.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2012)

Puddles; Don't be to hard, we throw out ideas, opinions and advice in the intention of helping. Sometimes we find solutions to problems that seem to work and will use that solution for years and never giving another thought. Then when we come here and give advice only to be corrected, the first temptation is to defend your ideas. 
I know for myself well worded corrections are alot easier to take, and the longer you hang around here the more you get corrected.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 13, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Puddles; Don't be to hard, we throw out ideas, opinions and advice in the intention of helping. Sometimes we find solutions to problems that seem to work and will use that solution for years and never giving another thought. Then when we come here and give advice only to be corrected, the first temptation is to defend your ideas.
> *I know for myself well worded corrections are alot easier to take, and the longer you hang around here the more you get corrected*.



Best post I've read here in a long time. We don't know everything, but we know a lot. Our intention, is to help homeowners minimize mistakes in their home remolding projects..that being said thank-you neal and puddles for taking time to provide useful information and sharing your experience.


----------

